# 72.2ft (22 m), Card cut shot & PSBS



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Weekend was greatt if thinking about shooting :banana:


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Good work mate that’s wicked


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

DANG! That was sweet!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Whoa!!!!!!!!! That is absolutely my favorite video


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Average? somebody’s modest!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Mr Brooks said:


> Good work mate that's wicked


Thanks Mr Brooks


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

BushpotChef said:


> DANG! That was sweet!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


That is so true


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Whoa!!!!!!!!! That is absolutely my favorite video


Thanks Tag :thumbsup:

It felt as good as my first match lighter shot.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Royleonard said:


> Average? somebody's modest!!


Well... I have good and bad shooting days :banana:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Great shot ! :banana:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Are you kidding me Kal? You are getting into some rarified air splitting cards from that distance Buddy! This is the realm of Treefork, Bill Hays,Big John (Gamekeeper) and maybe 1 or 2 others. Man, you are an impressive shooter-COOL KAL!!!!!!!!!! :bowdown:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

treefork said:


> Great shot ! :banana:


Thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Flatband said:


> Are you kidding me Kal? You are getting into some rarified air splitting cards from that distance Buddy! This is the realm of Treefork, Bill Hays,Big John (Gamekeeper) and maybe 1 or 2 others. Man, you are an impressive shooter-COOL KAL!!!!!!!!!! :bowdown:


Thank You very much Flatband :thumbsup:


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

OK mister. Enough super-easy, unidimensional cards.
I challenge you to shoot from 20 meters to a Ø 1 cm. target!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ordo said:


> OK mister. Enough super-easy, unidimensional cards.
> I challenge you to shoot from 20 meters to a Ø 1 cm. target!


 :rofl:

I have a video, where I shoot M8 hex nut with 8 mm steel ball from 20 m. I think M8 is quite close to 1 cm ?


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Kalevala said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I have a video, where I shoot M8 hex nut with 8 mm steel ball from 20 m. I think M8 is quite close to 1 cm ?












*M8 *A= 1,3 cm. B= 1,42.

Sorry. They don't comply to the rules of the challenge.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Incredible. Wow, just wow, 72ft. Kalevala, Flatband is right, your off the porch and running with the big dogs.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Flatband said:


> This is the realm of Treefork, Bill Hays,Big John (Gamekeeper) and maybe 1 or 2 others.


Yes it is at that level. Kal and, well, I can think of 5 or 6 others, two of them young guys, that are getting there. I think the more of this kind of thing you see on youtube the better it is for our hobby, sport, passion, call it whatever you want but this is great.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ordo said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > :rofl:
> ...


I try, someday


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Buckskin Dave said:


> Incredible. Wow, just wow, 72ft. Kalevala, Flatband is right, your off the porch and running with the big dogs.


Thanks Buckskin Dave :thumbsup:

I have never thought that this is some kind of competition or on what level I am vs. other shooters. There is, and always will be better than me.

Winter time, when I have chance shoot once a week in warm basement and shoot to catch box from 33ft, I just get bored.

If I shoot beer can from 33 feet, it is a miss. Just because target is too big and hitting it don't give me any kind of satisfaction (like my today's card cut rom 82ft  ).

Great respect to all guys mentioned before, awesome shooters. You can be sure that I have watched a lot videos from them all and many more from others.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Kal,

I was reading an article about Sisu the other day at BBC. It is not a surprising coincidence I mention it here, because you came in to my mind. And then just seen your thread about his cut. You got this and it is awesome. I can not really add to the thread, others already told so many things. I know it is just slingshot shooting but dedication is always respected. Hats off!

You have some ongoing progressive overload here  72...82 

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Buckskin Dave said:


> Flatband said:
> 
> 
> > This is the realm of Treefork, Bill Hays,Big John (Gamekeeper) and maybe 1 or 2 others.
> ...


Thanks again Dave. I kind of hope, that someone here in Finland, after seeing my video, starts this slingshot hobby, because what he/she sees, looks cool.

Hope You understand, what I mean


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tremoside said:


> Hi Kal,
> 
> I was reading an article about Sisu the other day at BBC. It is not a surprising coincidence I mention it here, because you came in to my mind. And then just seen your thread about his cut. You got this and it is awesome. I can not really add to the thread, others already told so many things. I know it is just slingshot shooting but dedication is always respected. Hats off!
> 
> ...


Hi Mark :wave: and thanks :thumbsup:

Not really sure, if sisu is good thing. Life good be easier without it. Sometimes it looks just like this :banghead: .

Today, I found out that this 82ft (25m) is longest distance with my shooting style. Maybe if GZK makes faster latex, I can continue...


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Kalevala said:


> Buckskin Dave said:
> 
> 
> > Flatband said:
> ...


I certainly understand what you mean. And I believe these videos will do just that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ordo said:


> OK mister. Enough super-easy, unidimensional cards.
> I challenge you to shoot from 20 meters to a Ø 1 cm. target!


Done


----------

